# How to tell if a dog is a stray or has an owner?



## GONfishin (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I have really been wanting to get a puppy lately, a beagle actually.  I was suppose to pick one up today while I was at college in Statesboro, but the guy was out of town, so I just decided to head home since I had to be home Saturday.  Well I get to my parents' house and what do you know.  There is a beagle just hanging around the house.  

My mom said it has been hanging around off and on for about a week now.  It made a "bed" in the corner of the garage out of some insulation that it tore up.  It doesn't have a collar which leads me to believe it's a stray, but it seems to be fairly healthy.  It's not super clean and smells like a wet dog, but what could you really expect out of a dog.  

Are there any ways to tell if it is a stray or has an owner other than asking around the neighborhood?  There are probably 10-15 streets around my house that it could have easily wandered from, so unless someone comes to my house looking for a missing dog, IMO, it's out of the question for me to go around checking every house.  I'd really like to keep it, but I don't want to take someone else's dog on accident.


----------



## Dewaholic (Dec 11, 2009)

I would atleast run it to your vet and see if it may have a chip implant, if so that would lead you to atleast the previous owners and they still may be the current owner.


----------



## TACTICOOL (Dec 11, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> I would atleast run it to your vet and see if it may have a chip implant, if so that would lead you to atleast the previous owners and they still may be the current owner.



Solid advice right there.

 You could also put up flyers around the neighborhood saying "found dog" with your phone number if you felt doing the work.

Other than that, it's really hard to tell if it's a stray or not.

Good luck. I hope the pooch finds a good home, be it with you or anyone else.


----------



## GONfishin (Dec 11, 2009)

I gave him some food, and he ate it super quick, so I imagine he hasn't eaten in a while.  He won't drink any water, though.  He seemed to be scared of the bowl, but he isn't scared of me at all.  Seems like maybe he was abused or had stuff thrown at him?  My dad said he thought it might have been our neighbors about an 1/8 mile over.  From my experiences, they aren't the greatest people, but they have had dogs before, so I don't see why he wouldn't be in their fence unless they didn't want him.  I guess I'll just let him crash in the garage for a while.  My mom commented that they haven't been home much lately, so I guess that could make sense.  I'll probably drop in and ask them about it next time I see a car there.

If no one claims him, I will just keep taking care of him.  He seems really nice and has just had some bad experiences?  He doesn't really wimper or bark or anything.  I'll probably take him to the vet and get him checked out soon when I have a chance.


----------



## Dewaholic (Dec 12, 2009)

yea if anything I would take him to the vet to get checked out. I would just hate to see you take this dog in and a few months go buy and you have someone at your door saying that it was their dog.


----------



## raggedy ann (Dec 12, 2009)

Also, look in the paper for lost dogs and call your local animal control/humane society.  Then, that's all you can do.  I also figure a dog kinda picks its home.  If one shows up, I don't do anything to keep it or make it stay. After a while, if it's still here, it chose me.


----------



## MFX400 (Dec 12, 2009)

Also if it is someones dog and they are not doing anything to find him he is probbally better off with you


----------



## GONfishin (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, I gave him a bath and let him come inside where it's warm.  It's funny watching him trying to get acquainted with our cat.  She won't come out to see him, but he gets jumpy around the stuffed cat.  I guess he smells the real cat on it.  He will sniff around it and then jump back real quick.


----------



## jkoch (Dec 12, 2009)

MFX400 said:


> Also if it is someones dog and they are not doing anything to find him he is probbally better off with you



I agree, The best dog I ever had was a stray that had been shot in the face.She showed up at my door the day before the bizzard of '93.
You can check with the school kids at the bus stops. If anyone is missing a pet they will know.
Good Luck.


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Dec 13, 2009)

*beagle*

i donot know what the laws are in georgia but where i live after 30days if no one has claimed the dog it becomes your property , i all ways notify animal control an the sheriffs dept when i find a hunting breed dog, an i have a chip scanner  an scan it  to see if the dog has a chip but avid scanner only scans avid not resq which is pet link i have both chips in my dogs but like i said after 30 days in the state i live in you can legally keep the dog an chip it


----------

